# heat rash/severe chafing on inner thighs?



## r4r&r

BCConstruction said:


> I get it real bad. Without doubt the best thing for it is A&D cream. I have tried everything the last 5 years and this stuff has completely stopped it.


Second that. I get what I refer to as swamp a$$ and when it gets real bad this is the only thing that gets rid of it. If it isn't too bad you can use jock itch or athletes foot spray as a treatment or preventative.


----------



## AmeliaP




----------



## r4r&r

Sweat alot in 107.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

r4r&r said:


> Second that. I get what I refer to as swamp a$$ and when it gets real bad this is the only thing that gets rid of it. If it isn't too bad you can use jock itch or athletes foot spray as a treatment or preventative.


its crazy how well it works. put it on in the morning where the issues are and your good all day no matter how bad it gets. it used to be so bad for me that i couldnt walk it hurt so bad. im only 180lbs and get it bad.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Just get a dress, or maybe a kilt? :whistling

http://www.constructiongear.com/bla..._content=pla&gclid=CJug4K-OkrICFQ-R7Qod-wIAtA


----------



## Morning Wood

It's called chub rub around here. Lose some weight.


----------



## chewy

Buy some loose logger jeans and switch from undewear to jersey lounge shorts underneath them.


----------



## loneframer

5 year old thread, but valuable info here.
You don't need to be heavy to get "The John Wayne". Frame a house in 100 degree heat with wet shorts and a wet tool belt for 8-10 hours a day. It can happen to anyone.

I use Desitin ointment when I know conditions will be ripe for the rub.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Loose weight until your thighs aren't smashed together chaffing each other all day..


----------



## griz

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Loose weight until your thighs aren't smashed together chaffing each other all day..


Thigh gap, sort a get the drift from the photo....


----------



## Calidecks

Wear shorts to work


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Apparently heat rash can be fatal, because the O.P. never came back. Or maybe he had a mortal allergy to baby powder. One of life's mysteries.


----------



## JesseCocozza

In the summer (the 10 months between February and December) I wear lightweight shorts, like running shorts with under amour boxers, it's the bunched up cargo shorts that give me the monkey butt. A good dose of gold bond powder after the shower clears it up by the time you wake up.


----------



## Easy Gibson

BKFranks said:


> I know exactly what you need. The baby powder and carnstarch may work for a short time, but what you need is Glide. Runners use it to prevent chafing when running. It comes just like deodarant and you just whipe it on. It works perfect for this because it is what it is made for. You can get it at running stores, sports stores, etc. My wife uses it because she's a marathon runner.
> 
> http://www.bodyglide.com/


Ignore all other answers in this thread. This is the only correct answer.

Buy in bulk.


----------



## Inner10

Easy Gibson said:


> Ignore all other answers in this thread. This is the only correct answer.
> 
> Buy in bulk.


Does that come in 55 gallon drums for fat people like me?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Inner10 said:


> Does that come in 55 gallon drums for fat people like me?


No but another product that might help does...

http://amzn.com/B005MR3IVO


----------



## Easy Gibson

Inner10 said:


> Does that come in 55 gallon drums for fat people like me?


It really should.

It's the absolute best for this sort of thing. It's the only thing that makes moving in summer time possible for me. I don't do well in the heat.


----------



## MarkJames

Tom R said:


> Maybe just a crazy guess here, - - but maybe you're slightly allergic to your laundry detergent, - - and then the rubbing aggravates it. Try a different brand and using a little less.


If you've got any irritation around your underwear wasteband, or on your shins (under the tops of your socks), that's a sign you're likely allergic to the laundry detergent or fabric softener. If so, stick with the fragrance-free ones and especially avoid all softeners (esp. the ones for the dryer). First hand knowledge, here.


----------



## ToolNut

OMG that's sad I just realized I read every post in this thread, and I never had diaper rash.


----------



## whatsacubbard?

I once thought of starting a new remodeling business called "Assless chaps construction". It would kinda be like a naked maid service, but after thinking it over, the clientail would most certainly be limited and quite possibly, not to my liking. 
Now, I tell you this because it's the first time I've ever heard of a legitimate reason to actually wear them. Just saying.


----------

